
The Retrade - sethbannon
http://www.feld.com/archives/2016/02/the-retrade.html
======
propter_hoc
Has anyone here had this happen to them? It is hard (and scary) to imagine a
situation where I was dealt with in this way and was still OK with having the
investor on my board.

